# Cooking Skittle



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm looking at kitchen equipment and found something called a cooking skittle: http://www.legionindustries.com/products/skittles.html They say it is a combi-oven, a holding cabinet, and most interestingly a fryer and a griddle. Have you ever used one? How good is an oven that is also a fryer and a skillet? If you use one tell us how you like it and why.

Thanks.

CDF


----------

